

Cory Doctorow: Why I'm Leaving London - simonebrunozzi
http://boingboing.net/2015/06/29/why-im-leaving-london.html

======
ionised
I like Cory Doctorow.

I've seen him speak a few times at the Open Rights Group conferences. It's a
shame he's leaving Britain but I understand completely.

I'm seriously considering the same thing and possibly renouncing my
citizenship in future.

I really dislike the direction it is headed as a society.

~~~
simonebrunozzi
My view is that LA is not necessarily that much better. Grass is greener...

